# Auto upload from iOS Photos to Adobe Cloud has stopped working :(



## David Gordon (May 7, 2019)

I had this working. I take a picture on my iPhone and open Lightroom CC which seems to initiate the transfer from Photos to my Lightroom Cloud. Then I see the pictures on my Mac in Lightroom Classic CC.

Now although everything is in sync, new photos are not coming into the iOS Lightroom CC app. I can't see a setting to make this happen automatically. I assume that's how I had it set up before. Any ideas?

I also thought Victoria had provided a Cloud book where I learnt how to set this all up. But that's gone AWOL too...

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2019)

If you're taking pictures on the iPhone using the native camera, rather than the LRCC camera, they have to be imported into the LRCC app from the camera roll. You can do that manually, or you can set things up so that it's done automatically. To do it automatically open the LRCC app, go to the main Settings menu, tap on Import and ensure that Auto Add for Photos and/or Videos is enabled. Optionally, you can also select a specific album into which the auto add function will place the new imports (if you don't specify one, you'll still see them in All Photos).....go to the main Albums screen, choose the album you want to receive all the new imports, tap on the three-dots to the right of the album and in the album settings screen which appears you simply enable the "Auto Add from Camera Roll" option.


----------



## David Gordon (May 7, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> To do it automatically open the LRCC app, go to the main Settings menu, tap on Import and ensure that Auto Add for Photos and/or Videos is enabled.



Yes, thanks Jim, I'm using the native iPhone camera. I've now found the "Auto Add" setting and its on for photos. So that should "just work". I have't set an album for the pictures to import to, I'm happy with them in the default 'All Photos'.

So you've confirmed I'm not doing anything wrong but still no auto import. I've also checked that the LRCC app has permission to 'read and write' the Photos app. It should all work but its not.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2019)

Are you using the 20gb plan subscription? If so, how close are you to the limit?

Have you closed and restarted the app?


----------



## David Gordon (May 7, 2019)

Over 18 of 20 GB available. Yes, turned it off and back on again!


----------



## David Gordon (May 7, 2019)

Meanwhile, as I'm paying, I'm on the chat with Adobe...


----------



## johnbeardy (May 7, 2019)

David Gordon said:


> Yes, thanks Jim, I'm using the native iPhone camera. I've now found the "Auto Add" setting and its on for photos. So that should "just work". I have't set an album for the pictures to import to, I'm happy with them in the default 'All Photos'.
> 
> So you've confirmed I'm not doing anything wrong but still no auto import. I've also checked that the LRCC app has permission to 'read and write' the Photos app. It should all work but its not.



With Auto Add enabled, it should just work. Have you checked the uploading status on the phone (tap the cloud icon at the top right on the app)? And what is shown when you log into your lightroom.adobe.com page in a web browser?

If your iPhone is relatively-recent, I'd also suggest trying the camera inside LR, particularly the HDR option in difficult lighting circumstances but also because you get DNG raw files. Since one can activate by swiping left on the iOS page, I now use the LR camera by default, switching to the native camera when I want to capture video.


----------



## David Gordon (May 7, 2019)

Somehow now fixed. The Adobe chat person (less said...) had me manually import a picture which seems to have unblocked whatever was going wrong. Things are syncing again but who knows what stopped it or how it was fixed really...

Or maybe it was deleting and reinstalling (don't think so) or signing out and in (doubt it). Anyway, thanks for your help here. At least it confirmed I wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 7, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> Since one can activate by swiping left on the iOS page, I now use the LR camera by default, switching to the native camera when I want to capture video.



Hi John,

I have looked high and low and cannot figure out how to enable this. I can only get the IOS Camera app using this gesture.  

Is this something specific to Lightroom CC mobile or can you do this for other camera apps?

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2019)

LouieSherwin said:


> I have looked high and low and cannot figure out how to enable this. I can only get the IOS Camera app using this gesture.


When you swipe to the notifications view, scroll to the Edit button at the bottom and you can add the LR Camera widget there.


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 7, 2019)

Thanks Victoria,

I do already have LR Camera widget enabled on the top of my notifications screen. This is accessible with swipe right from the lock screen or the IOS Home screen.  

What I thought John was saying it that he can access the LR Camera app by using a swipe left from the lock screen. The only thing that gets me is the IOS Camera app. I was hopping that there was a way to change which camera app is activated for this gesture.

-louie


----------



## johnbeardy (May 7, 2019)

Sorry, I can swipe from the lock screen and get to the LR Mobile camera, but I should have said "right"., Louie. At least you have just  taught me that swiping left from the lock screen produces the iOS camera  - I  didn't know that!

John


----------

